# Schade: Sommerzeit ruiniert Kinostatistiken



## BritFragner (11. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schade: Sommerzeit ruiniert Kinostatistiken* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schade: Sommerzeit ruiniert Kinostatistiken


----------



## D-Wave (11. Juli 2016)

Mich bockt eigentlich gar kein Kino mehr. Weil die Blue Rays eh bessere Qualität haben, als den Film mit paar Popkorn werfenden Kindern zu verbringen. Wäre die Tatsache das Filme sofort auf Medium wären, würde mich kein Kino mehr antreffen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Juli 2016)

> Zudem herrschte die letzten Wochen vorwiegend Freibad- statt Kinowetter



Bitte? In welchem Land denn? In Deutschland hats in einer Tour geregnet...


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2016)

inwiefern ist das "schade"?
ganz im gegenteil ist es doch begrüßenwert, wenn die leute das wetter für andere aktivitäten nutzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass die Filme keiner sehen will?


----------



## shaboo (11. Juli 2016)

Abgesehen von dem, was bereits gesagt wurde: Bei gutem Wetter gehen die Leute also weniger ins Kino. Wow, was für eine Riesenerkenntnis. Und warum genau noch mal hat das jetzt Nachrichtenwert bei PC Games?


----------



## D-Wave (11. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das "schade"?
> ganz im gegenteil ist es doch begrüßenwert, wenn die leute das wetter für andere aktivitäten nutzen.



Nicht in Deutschland da ist alles schadhaft was gesund ist. 24 Stunden vor einem Medium und man ist hier mustergültig in diesem Irrenhaus. Wenn ich außer Haus gehe hab ich nicht mal ein Handy dabei. ;D


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juli 2016)

Wir brauchen mehr Chem-Trails für noch mehr Wetterkapriolen. Dann gehen die Leute bestimmt wieder ins Kino.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem, was bereits gesagt wurde: Bei gutem Wetter gehen die Leute also weniger ins Kino. Wow, was für eine Riesenerkenntnis.


 ich finde das gar nicht soooo klar, wie du tust. ^^  Früher sind meine Kumpels und ich sogar EHER im Sommer mal ins Kino gegangen, weil man dann vor oder nach dem Kino noch gut draußen "abhängen" konnte.     im Winter aber Kino und wieder ab nach Hause...


----------



## shaboo (11. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich finde das gar nicht soooo klar, wie du tust. ^^  Früher sind meine Kumpels und ich sogar EHER im Sommer mal ins Kino gegangen, weil man dann vor oder nach dem Kino noch gut draußen "abhängen" konnte.     im Winter aber Kino und wieder ab nach Hause...


Gut, ist ja jetzt auch nicht so, dass im Sommer gar keiner ins Kino gehen würde, aber für vieles bietet sich der Sommer halt mehr an als jede andere Jahreszeit (Schwimmbad, Wandern, Grillen, Festivals/Konzerte, Sport, Biergarten etc. etc.) und da ist die Konkurrenz fürs Kino halt ziemlich groß, zumal in diesem Jahr auch noch die EM dazu kam.

Ich seh's wie Bonkic und finde es außerordentlich begrüßenswert, wenn Leute das Wetter zu was anderem nutzen als vor der Leinwand zu hocken.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich seh's wie Bonkic und finde es außerordentlich begrüßenswert, wenn Leute das Wetter zu was anderem nutzen als vor der Leinwand zu hocken.


Die Leute saßen wohl eher vor dem TV um die Euro zu kucken. Das mit der Natur ist doch nur ein Wunschtraum, zumal bei dem komischen Wetter dieses Jahr...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich seh's wie Bonkic und finde es außerordentlich begrüßenswert, wenn Leute das Wetter zu was anderem nutzen als vor der Leinwand zu hocken.


 ich auch. Allerdings ist grad für Erwachsene ja an sich locker drin, draußen was zu unternehmen und dann eben noch den Abend per Kino ausklingen zu lassen. Zumindest wenn man nächsten Tag frei hat. Und für Jugendliche jetzt, wo vielerorts Ferien sind, ist es an sich jeden Tag drin, dass man draußen den Tag genießt und dann auch mal abends ins Kino geht    je nach dem, wo man wohnt, ist das ja eh so, dass es schon 20h dunkel ist. Hier in Köln geht es ja noch, weil es recht weit westlich liegt.

Aber für mich ein Grund mehr, an der Sommerzeit festzuhalten - das wäre echt grauenhaft, wenn es im Sommer (!) auch hier in Köln schon um 20h dunkel wäre. Wenn es um die Zeitumstellung geht: kann man gern abschaffen, aber dann halt forever "Sommer"zeit 


Was jetzt hier aktuell bei der "Kinoflaute" alles für Gründe vorhanden sind, ist mir aber an sich egal.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juli 2016)

naja, es laufen Momentan ja auch keine richtigen Kracher im Kino, ändert sich aber diese Woche mit Independence Day 2 den ich auf jeden Fall anschauen werde, aber Abends, ich geh grundsätzlich erst Abends (oder Nachts am WE bzw. bei Mitternachts-Previews))


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> naja, es laufen Momentan ja auch keine richtigen Kracher im Kino, ändert sich aber diese Woche mit Independence Day 2 den ich auf jeden Fall anschauen werde, aber Abends, ich geh grundsätzlich erst Abends (oder Nachts am WE bzw. bei Mitternachts-Previews))



IMDB: 5,6/10
Metascore: 32/100

Ein richtiger Kracher ist das wohl eher nicht. Also krachen tut es schon im Film, aber das ist auch schon alles. Ansonsten ist das ziemlicher Trash.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juli 2016)

Der Vorgänger war auch Trash. Spaß hat er trotzdem gemacht. Diese Art von Filmen wollen auch nichts anderes sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Der Vorgänger war auch Trash. Spaß hat er trotzdem gemacht. Diese Art von Filmen wollen auch nichts anderes sein.


Der Vorgänger war ein cheesy B-Movie, das ist korrekt. Aber der ist immer noch Lichtjahre besser als der neue Film. Der ist nicht Trash im netten, kultigen Sinn, sondern einfach nur Trash im echten Wortsinn. Darin stimmt auch fast jedes Review überein.


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2016)

Jaja, die böse, böse Sommerzeit, die macht genau ... was eigentlich?  Außer im Titel der News wird die ja gar nicht erwähnt.

Und entscheidet wirklich jemand nach der Helligkeit, ob er ins Kino gehen will oder nicht? Alternative Freizeitangebote schließen doch nicht bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und "Lagerfeuer" ist bei Dunkelheit sogar schöner (da entscheidet man sich dann vielleicht tatsächlich mal aufgrund die Helligkeit) - sprich: wenn es eine Stunde früher dunkel würde, würde man eher zum Lagerfeuer gehen als ins Kino. 
=> Bei Lagerfeuern als Konkurrenzangebot könnte die Sommerzeit sogar dazu beitragen, daß mehr Leute ins Kino gehen.


----------



## Riddickulous (12. Juli 2016)

Och, das arme Hollywood steckt im Sommerloch!
Kein Wunder dass in dieser Zeit kaum einer ins Kino geht, zumal es abseits des guten Wetters auch noch die EM und die Copa America gab, also was soll diese Heulerei?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Der Vorgänger war ein cheesy B-Movie, das ist korrekt. .




 Ein B-Movie? Trash???!!!!???   ^^  BITTE?!??! ^^  Ich nehme mal an, dass diese Ansicht einem eher jungen Alter auch von LouisLoiselle geschuldet ist.  ^^  Denn das war damals ein absoluter "Blockbuster", die Effekte für damalige Verhältnisse ein Knaller - allein zB die "lebendigen" Gargoyles. 

Oder ist für euch ein Film nur dann "A", wenn er auch noch total anspruchsvoll ist? ^^  

Nur mal um das euch vlt. etwas klarer zu machen: der Film kostete damals gute 30 Mio Dollar. Das ist aus HEUTIGER Sicht lächerlich, ABER damals kostete ein Film die zb Indiana Jones - Tempel des Todes (der zweite Indy, also ein heißerwarteter absoluter Blockbuster) auch nur 28 Mio.  - wie kann man da bitte allein vom Budget her von B-Movie sprechen? ^^ Ein B-Movie ist ja die Bezeichnung für einen eher billigen, oft auch nicht gut gemachten Film, der es schwer hat, überhaupt ins Kino zu kommen. Von Trash mal ganz abgesehen - Trash ist ja noch schlimmer, an sich nur dann "sehenswert", wenn er absichtlich auf Trash gemaht ist (zB "Machete" ) oder wenn er ungewollt so mies ist, dass er wieder gut ist... 

Ups, ich dachte das wär hier der Gostbusters-Thread...    aber trotzdem: der erste Independence Day war doch alles, nur kein B-Movie, und schon gar kein Trash - das war ein Film mit Riesenbudgets, Stars und ein Mega-Blockbuster - man kann zwar sagen, dass er banal, lächerlich usw. ist, aber B-Movie? Trash? OMG, wie kommt man auf solche Ideen? ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein B-Movie ist ja die Bezeichnung für einen eher billigen, oft auch nicht gut gemachten Film, der es schwer hat, überhaupt ins Kino zu kommen.


Kann man so heutztage nicht mehr sagen, denn in letzter Zeit kommen immer mehr "kostengünstigere" Filme in die Lichtspielhäuser die mit kleinem oder für Hollywood-Verhältnisse relativ geringem Budget gute Chart-Platzierungen schaffen und prozentual betrachtet viel wirtschaftlicher sind. Losgetreten durch Filme wie "96 Hours" o.ä.
Und ein B-Movie muss perse gar nicht schlecht gemacht sein, das ist ein Trugschluss.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ups, ich dachte das wär hier der Gostbusters-Thread...    aber trotzdem: der erste Independence Day war doch alles, nur kein B-Movie, und schon gar kein Trash - das war ein Film mit Riesenbudgets, Stars und ein Mega-Blockbuster - man kann zwar sagen, dass er banal, lächerlich usw. ist, aber B-Movie? Trash? OMG, wie kommt man auf solche Ideen? ^^


B-Movie nicht im Sinne von geringem Budget, sondern eher in der Ausrichtung. Vielleicht war das das falsche Wort, aber trashig ist Independence Day allemal. Und verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich mag den Film, sehr sogar. Aber er ist nicht wirklich "gut" nach objektiven Maßstäben. Er ist eher kultig, gerade weil er auch so trashig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> B-Movie nicht im Sinne von geringem Budget, sondern eher in der Ausrichtung. Vielleicht war das das falsche Wort, aber trashig ist Independence Day allemal. Und verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich mag den Film, sehr sogar. Aber er ist nicht wirklich "gut" nach objektiven Maßstäben. Er ist eher kultig, gerade weil er auch so trashig ist.


 Er ist vlt. an mancher Stelle "trashig", was Story und Humor angeht, wobei ich das Wort Trash hier KOMPLETT fehl am Platze sehe. Aber technisch, vom Budget, von den Schauspielern => damals alles Spitzenklasse. Die STORY könnte natürlich ebenso gut von einem Tele 5-Trashfilm sein. Vor allem bei dem, was seit dem so alles an Ideen da war. Nicht vergessen: der Film ist nun auch schon satte 20 Jahre alt! ^^

Aber Trash ist für mich was komplett anderes und setzt beinah schon zwingend voraus, dass man ein vergleichsweise geringes Budget und eher Schauspieler aus der dritten Reihe hat, vlt mal auch EIN "Star", der das Projekt fehleinschätzt und da trotzdem mitmacht   aber Trash sind für mich Filme, die vor allem schlecht gemacht sind ODER mit wenig Budget eine komplett banale Stroy erzählen mit dem Vorsatz "Hauptsache Action" oder "Hauptsache Splatter" usw.  

Und B-Movies sind halt schon per seit einigen Jahrzehnten im Sprachgebrauch gemeinter Definition Filme mit einem vergleichsweise geringem Budget, das passt nun wahrlich nicht für den Film... zumal es auch sehr sehr viele extrem GUTE B-movies gibt, eben WEIL es nur bedeutet "geringes Budget", nicht aber "mies gemacht" oder "läppsche Story"     Ein B-Movie KANN übler Trash sein, muss aber nicht. Echter Trash ist aber IMMER maximal B-Movie, also rel. geringes Budget für das jeweilige Genre. Und dann gibt es auch Trash/B-Movies, die das absichtlich machen wie eben schon genannter Machete, der eher eine Hommaflage (Mischung aus Hommage und Persiflage  ) AUF Trash ist und daher wie Trash gedreht wurde  

Es gibt ne Menge Filme, die "AAA" eingestuft sind allein wegen Budget, damit verbunden sehr guten Effekten und Ausstattung und bekannten Schauspielern,  die aber an sich eine total dämliche Story haben und nur unterhalten, weil es dauernd "auf die 12" gibt, oder vlt sogar totale Scheiße sind - aber trotzdem sind die dann noch kein Trash und erst Recht kein B-Movie. Wenn man so was aber wiederum mit nur 1/10 des Budgets und unbekannten Schauspielern gedreht hätte, dann wäre es wohl Trash vom allerfeinsten - zB Olympus has fallen, oder sicher auch Independence Day wäre auch so ein Fall, _*wenn *_zB der Sci Fi Channel versuchen würden, den Film 1:1 für 20 Mio nachzudrehen...  aber so war es halt nicht, sondern es gab ein Riesenbudget, technisch astreine Umsetzung, viele bekannte Stars.   

Natürlich kann so ein Blockbuster trotzdem "so mies wie Trash" sein, aber den Ausdruck Trash behalte ich mir definitiv für "billige" Filme vor oder für Filme mit großen Budget, die total mies umgesetzt wurden, was die Technik betrifft, und daher aussehen wie ein 10Mio-Film.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2016)

in teilen fand ich id4 irgendwie schon ein wenig "trashig", auch wenn der begriff wohl tatsächlich nicht passt.
ich erinnere mich gerade an die szene, als smith das alien aus dem raumschiff zieht und ihm dann aufs maul haut.
ich glaub, das komplette kino hat gelacht, weil es so dermaßen absurd-lächerlich war. 

spoilter-tags muss ich hierbei ja wohl nicht setzen.


----------

